# Writing Buddy?



## Kharne (Oct 19, 2020)

This isn't a post about forming a partnership with someone to write a story, but if you find someone in the replies to do that with you that's fine! That's just not something I'm looking for. This is to get out your ideas or why you feel you're not able to start writing. You can be as vague or detailed as you'd like!
Reply to your hearts content!


I'm currently working on a space themed one (with lite nsfw warning) but I'm not sure my current friends are interested in hearing about.
What about you?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 19, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Anyone have a story that they're writing that they wish they could talk about to someone?
> Me too <;(
> 
> I'm currently working on a space themed one (with lite nsfw warning) but I'm not sure my current friends are interested in hearing about.
> What about you?



Started a horror/mystery (rated somewhere between PG-13 and R) in a fantasy setting and been trying to work out details. Had an idea that would include willing FAF members, but second guessing if I should since I'm not an experienced writer.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 19, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Started a horror/mystery (rated somewhere between PG-13 and R) in a fantasy setting and been trying to work out details. Had an idea that would include willing FAF members, but second guessing if I should since I'm not an experienced writer.


I think that's a great idea! (Also I didn't get a notif for this hmm)
It doesn't really matter how experienced you are, if you don't try how will you ever gain the experience?
I think you should try it out!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 19, 2020)

I suck with Sci-Fi genres but I do plan to have a couple of them in my never ending series if I can pull it off.

My main one has a Medieval Dark Fantasy beginning, many different eras explored, including sci-fi and then the religious, apocalyptic end of the world. 

Some other side ideas that take place in the same world but at different times. Some furry medieval asian, or modern slice-of-life/murder documentary. 

I just... have to really sit down and finish one. But I have too many ideassssssssssssssss!


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 19, 2020)

I've got one I'm doing for a friend's universe. Don't have many ideas and haven't written much, though; sitting at around 1200 words or so.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I suck with Sci-Fi genres but I do plan to have a couple of them in my never ending series if I can pull it off.
> 
> My main one has a Medieval Dark Fantasy beginning, many different eras explored, including sci-fi and then the religious, apocalyptic end of the world.
> 
> ...


Aa same here tbh.
I've tried to limit myself to two and then suddenly I've got tens of ideas ;^(
I really like the sounds of those stories you listed tho!


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> I've got one I'm doing for a friend's universe. Don't have many ideas and haven't written much, though; sitting at around 1200 words or so.


I've noticed a lot of my own writing either stops at 1200 or somewhere close to that I get inspired and it becomes a huge short story when it's supposed to be just a single chapter haha


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I've noticed a lot of my own writing either stops at 1200 or somewhere close to that I get inspired and it becomes a huge short story when it's supposed to be just a single chapter haha


Opposite for me. I either have too little motivation or it takes me over two months to get an idea I'm satisfied with.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

The-Courier said:


> Opposite for me. I either have too little motivation or it takes me over two months to get an idea I'm satisfied with.


A lot of that comes down to the person, with things such as writing and art, I can get myself to do it constantly, but other things not so much. 
However, there is nothing wrong with that! As long as you enjoy what you've eventually written down that's great, perhaps with time you'll be able to muster up more and more motivation?


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> A lot of that comes down to the person, with things such as writing and art, I can get myself to do it constantly, but other things not so much.
> However, there is nothing wrong with that! As long as you enjoy what you've eventually written down that's great, perhaps with time you'll be able to muster up more and more motivation?



I find a lot of people can be discouraged early on. Even if I just jot down an idea, there's always an opportunity to come back and work out the details to make things sparkle. It just takes a bit of patience and practice! 

One problem I have with stories at the moment is not necessarily writing them, but finalizing them. Some of them would be better told in comic format or visual novel... but I am only one person and holy crap that's a lot of art and dialogue sequence I'd have to do. >_<


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I find a lot of people can be discouraged early on. Even if I just jot down an idea, there's always an opportunity to come back and work out the details to make things sparkle. It just takes a bit of patience and practice!
> 
> One problem I have with stories at the moment is not necessarily writing them, but finalizing them. Some of them would be better told in comic format or visual novel... but I am only one person and holy crap that's a lot of art and dialogue sequence I'd have to do. >_<


Exactly! I've got issues with remembering to write down ideas, but I try to as much as possible.

Yep, an older story of mine is pretty much untellable in it's true state as a story because it was made to be like a found footage type thing. With only words and no pictures I could only get so far.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

I've tried to write but then I hate it too much and delete it. I never finish stories


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I've tried to write but then I hate it too much and delete it. I never finish stories


WELL TRY HARDER
Nah I get you. I was the same way for a while, I think it just comes with time. Maybe if you could write down some short stories on a flash drive, save them, and then hide the flash drive to read again a few months later may help? It's what I did haha


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> WELL TRY HARDER
> Nah I get you. I was the same way for a while, I think it just comes with time. Maybe if you could write down some short stories on a flash drive, save them, and then hide the flash drive to read again a few months later may help? It's what I did haha


I write around a full page, and then immediately hate it and flush it down the toilet.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I write around a full page, and then immediately hate it and flush it down the toilet.


Hmm, could break it up even smaller. Write a single paragraph and save it. Even a sentence or two.
The best way of course is through the mental struggle of realizing, "Hey, I'm never going to improve if I keep deleting everything. Even if I don't like it now, I've got to save it for later and continue trying."


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Hmm, could break it up even smaller. Write a single paragraph and save it. Even a sentence or two.
> The best way of course is through the mental struggle of realizing, "Hey, I'm never going to improve if I keep deleting everything. Even if I don't like it now, I've got to save it for later and continue trying."


I would do that and try to not delete it and then that one part of my brain is like, no FUCK YOU delete it NOW. I don't know why I have this problem, I will be playing a video game and then want to restart over and over until it's so boring and repetitive that I stop. Well anyways

*mlems*


----------



## Punji (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I write around a full page, and then immediately hate it and flush it down the toilet.



Ah, I did that with one of my last writings as well.

Typed out a big whole thing then just scrapped it and lost motivation.

But I think it's good to read it and think about the parts that you like and not just burn everything. Some good can still come from it!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Punji said:


> Ah, I did that with one of my last writings as well.
> 
> Typed out a big whole thing then just scrapped it and lost motivation.
> 
> But I think it's good to read it and think about the parts that you like and not just burn everything. Some good can still come from it!


You are expecting me to be reasonable, which will NEVER happen!!!


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I would do that and try to not delete it and then that one part of my brain is like, no FUCK YOU delete it NOW. I don't know why I have this problem, I will be playing a video game and then want to restart over and over until it's so boring and repetitive that I stop. Well anyways
> 
> *mlems*


Hmm, sounds like there is more going on there than I can help with. Even with my amazing beautiful powers as a life coach and role model to all 
The last piece of advice I could give is simply think on it and why you feel that way!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Hmm, sounds like there is more going on there than I can help with. Even with my amazing beautiful powers as a life coach and role model to all
> The last piece of advice I could give is simply think on it and why you feel that way!


Thinking is too hard...


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh man I love space books! They make for amazing settings and there is so much potential for worldbuilding! I plan on eventually writing one myself once I’ve finished the 5+ other ideas for stories that are floating around in my head 

As for what I’m writing...well, I don’t want to get too much into it here, but it’s a action/fantasy story. I’m nearly 8000 words into it so far and it seems like every five seconds my mind is trying to convince me to put a new plot twist in.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

JuniperW said:


> Oh man I love space books! They make for amazing settings and there is so much potential for worldbuilding! I plan on eventually writing one myself once I’ve finished the 5+ other ideas for stories that are floating around in my head
> 
> As for what I’m writing...well, I don’t want to get too much into it here, but it’s a action/fantasy story. I’m nearly 8000 words into it so far and it seems like every five seconds my mind is trying to convince me to put a new plot twist in.


Hahah hell yeah space! I always recommend people to so I have more space content to read :^)

You can get into here if you'd like! That's a part of the reason I made the thread~
Unless you'd like to keep it under raps, totally understand

I relate lol. I can't seem to find a way to stick to one plot twist at a time


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Making videogames is easier than writing because my brain be weird like that.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Making videogames is easier than writing because my brain be weird like that.


Can't relate lol
At least I wish I could


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Can't relate lol
> At least I wish I could


But I suck at art and stuff


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> But I suck at art and stuff


I mean same here 
we both just gotta keep working at it


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> I mean same here
> we both just gotta keep working at it


It's easier to do code and stuff because my brain is probably more analytical than creative. When I code, the compiler told me if I fucked up. Whereas art is subjective


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> It's easier to do code and stuff because my brain is probably more analytical than creative. When I code, the compiler told me if I fucked up. Whereas art is subjective


True, but at least with art if you fuck up you can say it was intentional :^)


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> True, but at least with art if you fuck up you can say it was intentional :^)


hmmm


----------



## Kharne (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't hmmm me it's true


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Don't hmmm me it's true


hmmmmmm


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

I guess if you ever want to go ham about your writings, feel free to pm me! 
Just promise you won't make any outside references. 
Cause I won't be able to follow if you say things 'like star trek but without XYZ'.


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> I guess if you ever want to go ham about your writings, feel free to pm me!
> Just promise you won't make any outside references.
> Cause I won't be able to follow if you say things 'like star trek but without XYZ'.


Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Vento Aureo but Giorno told Polpo he had a stand so he didn't end up taking the lighter test meaning he would be placed with La Squadra rather than Bruno's team


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Vento Aureo but Giorno told Polpo he had a stand so he didn't end up taking the lighter test meaning he would be placed with La Squadra rather than Bruno's team




So it's like Pokemon, but instead of Team Rocket, he ended on another team?
What was his starter?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So it's like Pokemon, but instead of Team Rocket, he ended on another team?
> What was his starter?


His starter was 「Golden Experience」


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> His starter was 「Golden Experience」



So...
is it a Ghost type?


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> So...
> is it a Ghost type?


No, it's actually a VOCAL PERCUSSION ON A WHOLE 'NOTHER LEVEL, COMING FROM MY MIND


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> No, it's actually a VOCAL PERCUSSION ON A WHOLE 'NOTHER LEVEL, COMING FROM MY MIND



AHHHHHHHHH THIS CROSSOVER FANFIC MAKES NO SENSE
CANT I JUST SKIP TO THE SMUT?????!?!!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> AHHHHHHHHH THIS CROSSOVER FANFIC MAKES NO SENSE
> CANT I JUST SKIP TO THE SMUT?????!?!!


Aahh! We're Golden Wind!  (Kono me amareri maroreri merare maro)  
Aahh! We're Golden Wind! (Kono me amareri maroreri merare maro)


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 20, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Aahh! We're Golden Wind!  (Kono me amareri maroreri merare maro)
> Aahh! We're Golden Wind! (Kono me amareri maroreri merare maro)



Oh, I love that song! 
We are Fighting Dreamers takami wo mezashite
Fighting Dreamers narifuri kamawazu
Fighting Dreamers shinjiru ga mama ni
Oli Oli Oli Oh! Just go my wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## VeeStars (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## reptile logic (Oct 22, 2020)

Writing buddy, as in collaboration? I have considered it, once or twice. As one could conceivably run with another writer's ideas, and get it out there to publish it as one's own work, first, a level of trust would have to somehow be established. The same applies to beta readers. I would only consider working with people who I could physically meet and get to know.

I'm currently looking at about 100,000 words of my next novel. I'm still going through it, polishing this, providing a tie-in to that. . . From there, on over to my beta readers; people that I know and trust to give me their honest, thoughtful opinions. After that, my final edit before submission to the world. I'd love to hire a professional editor, as there's always somethings left that the writer missed, but a professional edit can cost thousands of dollars on a book this size. Ah, the joys of self-publishing one's own work.


----------



## CedarCollie (Oct 23, 2020)

Writing a feral story about coyotes. I simply do not have enough to start writing. I need inspiration.
I got the plot, but not all the characters, locations, or anything.

I don't even know the process of planning a story.


----------



## Traget (Oct 25, 2020)

Gato said:


> Writing a feral story about coyotes. I simply do not have enough to start writing. I need inspiration.
> I got the plot, but not all the characters, locations, or anything.
> 
> I don't even know the process of planning a story.



I've been told that starting from the ending can be useful to plan out a story. I'm not a good enough writer to really offer any examples, but it's like saying there needs to be a fight between a knight and dragon at the end of the story. So then you work out what needs to happen to get that result, who the characters need to be to drive them to want to face a dragon, and how the world needs to be designed for such a confrontation.

Maybe try YouTube videos on planning D&D sessions for game masters? They can have some good information.

Of course if your story is short, you can just start writing and see where it goes. Throw in a bunch of names and locations at random and let your imagination run wild. Do a bunch of rewrites until it sounds good to you.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Oct 26, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Anyone have a story that they're writing that they wish they could talk about to someone?
> Me too <;(
> 
> I'm currently working on a space themed one (with lite nsfw warning) but I'm not sure my current friends are interested in hearing about.
> What about you?


If I do I would rather PM you on FA then post it here lol


----------



## Kharne (Oct 26, 2020)

Edited the thread post because of some misunderstandings*


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm trying to work on a halloween themed tf story but it's kinda stallin... I might have hit a corner


----------



## Kharne (Oct 28, 2020)

SinglePringle said:


> I'm trying to work on a halloween themed tf story but it's kinda stallin... I might have hit a corner


Sounds like a fun idea! Usually if I get stuck on a story I'll give it a few days of not thinking about it. When I go back I can look and think with a much fresher mindset!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 28, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Sounds like a fun idea! Usually if I get stuck on a story I'll give it a few days of not thinking about it. When I go back I can look and think with a much fresher mindset!



Yeah, that's not a bad idea. The problem is I want to get this story (or at least part 1) out by Halloween... Maybe I do need a break tho


----------



## reid minnich (Oct 29, 2020)

Sounds like there are several people here who want to make a start but not sure how. I've got two solutions for you. First, Furry Writer's Guild is a good place to find others to guide, beta-read, discuss. Or contact me directly on discord at Fawsha#6889. Between me and my wife, we have 20 books on Amazon and love to help others get started.


----------

